# New buckling



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

So I bought this little full blood to raise as a herd sire,what do you think


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice color, and he is pretty wide. The only problem is his horns. When we had a horned buck they always got stuck in the fence!!!!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I love the look of horns,wouldn't have it any other way.lol


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He is nice!! 

All of my boers are horned.  no trouble with fences.


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, our old buck was an angora, so it propbly had different horns. I hope they dont get stuck!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice thick winter goat he still has look real meaty in the real . I like the look plus at least his color is mix up a little different to


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone else


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Wide , looks like good meat quality, good leg structure, pretty coloring... I think you did a good job


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

He seems to have good body capacity, depth, is wide in the chest, legs are stout and straight, and his color is flashy. On the downside, he has a really hanging belly, a very short twist, angled topline, and he is short-bodied. I would wait and see how he looks at 4-5 months old to make a final decision. Sometimes it helps to let them grow out first


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! He'll be really flashy and handsome without that fluffy coat.


----------



## Pixie13 (Mar 2, 2013)

He is very nice!!!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

He is super cute!!! Congratulations!


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks I think he'll turn out fine,he is good sized for his age


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Does any one see anything major negative or does he look pretty good


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I think he looks pretty good


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

His structure is fairly nice. I'd like to see a.leveler hip but that can come with age to.some extent. He has a ton of width and bone! Even looking at his forehead and horns, there is so much width there. Alot of judges will tell you a wide horn set means wide based and wide loined. I'm not sure if its true but from watching goats it does seem to hold some value. I'm not sure he really has a low hanging belly... I think alot of that's hair. He may be a little tight in the forerib but not bad at all. 

Over all there is no major fault that screams pass. He's well put together, nicely balanced, and very powerful in his build. I'd love to see him clipped down.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

His hip being steep and just a little short twisted is all I really see. The twist thing is getting really picky though


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks again dani


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

He was tough to get good pictures on,just brought him home and was a little skittish


----------

